# I have to do something with this fireplace....



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

How about painting the tiles black??


----------



## william duffer (Feb 10, 2010)

If re-tiling isn't out of the question I would go that route. The small tiles next to the large ones are a serious clash. Second choice, frame the wall portion in wood using MDF and paint and re-tile the floor portion.


----------



## jebfour (Feb 26, 2010)

Han'D' said:


> How about painting the tiles black??


Painting is what I had in the back of my mind....but if I painted it black, would it clash since everthing else in the house is a very light color? 

Would painting it a lighter color "go" better? Perhaps matching the darker "hue" of the Terra Cotta title?


----------



## william duffer (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, I would go with a color that comes close to your tera cota or a lighter color. This may be obvious but don't paint the grout, if your want to change the color of the grout stain it and than seal it.


----------



## hotBlinds (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a good place to get some info on painting your fireplace.
http://www.younghouselove.com/2009/01/how-to-paint-a-brick-fireplace/ 

They too had a darker fireplace and they painted it, it looks great. They also give good info on how to do it. 

Good Luck!


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I think painting is the way to go. Several shades darker then the floor. But I don't think your going to be able to avoid painting the grout. Even if your very careful you'll still get bleeding. Also you might be able to just stain everything if the tiles are pourous .


----------



## william duffer (Feb 10, 2010)

If you stain and seal or just seal the grout first than you wont need to worry about the paint seeping in so much. But I would really just re-tile it, that small of a hearth would be semi cheep.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*fireplace*

I know there are stone-like products that could work and I think you can put some of them over the existing brick. Here's one site. If not, at least the photos might give you some ideas.
http://www.culturedstone.com/technical/fireplace.aspx


----------

